# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Du lịch Trung Quốc và những điểm đến hấp dẫn

## vifotour

*Những dòng sông xanh uốn lượn làm nên vẻ hữu tình, thu hút đông đảo du khách tham quan.*

*Hoành Thôn, An Huy
*
Ngôi làng cổ này được xây dựng theo hình dáng một con bò lớn, tượng trưng cho đời sống dựa chủ yếu vào nông nghiệp truyền thống của người dân An Huy. Ngôi làng được che chở bởi dãy Hoàng Sơn lừng danh và tất nhiên không thể không kể đến những kênh rạch chằng chịt, len lỏi trong phố xá, vắt vẻo những cây cầu cổ.




Tới thăm Hoành Thôn, du khách thường không quên ghé qua Cam Sảnh, một lâu đài tuyệt đẹp từ gỗ, với trang trí dát vàng, được xây dựng từ năm 1855. Dạo bước ngắm phố cổ hay thả mình theo con thuyền trôi sông là thú vui khó quên nơi đây. Rất nhiều cảnh quay trong bộ phim nổi tiếng Ngọa hổ tàng long đã được bấm máy tại đây.

*Châu Trang, Giang Tô
*
Châu Trang chính là thị trấn sông nước cổ nhất ở Trung Hoa, được xây dựng năm 1086. Thị trấn nằm ngay gần Thượng Hải và Tô Châu, hai điểm du lịch nổi tiếng, vì vậy càng nhận được sự quan tâm của du khách và đôi khi quá tải lượng khách tham quan.




Du khách tới Châu Trang không chỉ được ngoạn cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình mà còn được tham quan những ngôi chùa Phật giáo, Đạo giáo cổ kính, mua những món lưu niệm từ mây, tre tinh xảo. Tháng 6 là thời điểm lý tưởng tới thăm Châu Trang vì lúc này, thành phố tổ chức lễ hội đua thuyền rồng truyền thống.

*Phượng Hoàng, Hồ Nam
*
Phượng Hoàng cổ trấn là một trong những thị trấn đẹp nhất đất nước, với sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa những ngôi nhà theo kiến trúc cổ được bảo toàn vẹn nguyên, bao quanh là núi non và dòng Đà Giang uốn quanh.




Đây là điểm đến lý tưởng cho những người yêu vẻ đẹp hoài cổ, những nhiếp ảnh gia và những ai thích khám phá phong tục tập quán của người dân tộc Mèo ở Hồ Nam.

*Hoàng Diệu, Quảng Tây
*
Có địa thế cực đẹp theo phong thủy, người dân Quảng Tây cho rằng Hoàng Diệu là “chỗ trũng” nơi nước chỉ chảy vào chứ chẳng bao giờ thoát ra, cũng giống như của cải và sự may mắn vậy.




Hoàng Diệu cổ trấn mang vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, bình dị và thường yên tĩnh hơn so với Phượng Hoàng hay Hoành thôn. Du khách có thể thoải mái tận hưởng những ngày dài trên sông nước, thưởng rượu trên những con thuyền tre mộc mạc.

*Đài Nhi Trang, Sơn Đông
*
Nhờ công cuộc trùng tu, xây sửa năm 2009, khu di tích sông nước Đài Nhi Trang ở tỉnh Sơn Đông, phía Bắc Trung Quốc đã thêm sạch sẽ, ấn tượng, và ngày càng đón nhiều khách du lịch.




Mặc dù là một khu dân cư nhỏ, Đài Nhi Trang vẫn sở hữu rất nhiều ngôi chùa cổ, bảo tàng nằm xen kẽ bên những bờ kênh. Du khách tới đây còn có cơ hội xem các buổi biểu diễn múa rối nước, bắn pháo hoa bên sông vào tối thứ 6 và thứ 7 hàng tuần.

----------


## wildrose

TQ đẹp thật đấy

----------

